# clear over gold leaf?



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

can you clear directly over gold leaf? will it hold up over time? maby peel of, or not stick? i always though you can but i was thinking maby not, i was thinking about how on marblizer you need to use the sg-100 intercoat clear before final clear coating so maby its kinda the same with gold leaf?


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Aug 3 2004, 08:37 PM
> *on marblizer you need to use the sg-100 intercoat clear before final clear coating
> [snapback]2103173[/snapback]​*


YOu do?

Na I'v cleared over it with normal clear with no problems.....

as for the gold leav.......I havn't been lucky unough to work with it........yet


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you have to clear over gold leaf----if you don't it will tarnish and become dull...you can use regular urethane clear over it..but make sure no to touch it too much since it will leave your finger prints in the gold leaf.....

peace


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

thanks lowriderlife you seem to know your shit and been into custom painting for a while i just wanted to make sure, and myfamilia, i guess thats part of hoks scam to get you to buy their products


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have never used SG100 over marbalizer and I have never had a problem with the clear pealing off. Besides that SG100 is junk! Its like spraying liquid orange peal on your paint job. Just my 2 cents! :biggrin: As for the gold leaf I have seen people clear of 100 dolar bills with no pealing going on! So I think your safe!


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

what about aplying the size? this is the way i was thinking , paint abse coat, then clear coat, aply size, then leaf then more clear coats, sound good?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I am pretty sure you want to do it on top of the base before the clear! But if you are buying some time clear it, wet sanded, leaf it, and clear again!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

I have been planning on doing some leafing and it appears u should apply the sizing over the base, then after it sets apply the clear for paint applications...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Aug 4 2004, 10:57 AM
> *what about aplying the size? this is the way i was thinking , paint abse coat, then clear coat, aply size, then leaf then more clear coats, sound good?
> [snapback]2104659[/snapback]​*


This would probably be the best way to do it. That way if you mess something up you can re-do it easily since the paint job itself is sealed with a coat of clear. Then clear over it all one more time to seal it up. But if you are in a rush you can do it straight over the base.


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

good point big doe, i just said that way because im probably not not gonna be doing the leaf till after the paint job is finnished


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Aug 4 2004, 10:16 PM
> *good point big doe, i just said that way because im probably not not gonna be doing the leaf till after the paint job is finnished
> [snapback]2106615[/snapback]​*


Well thats how i did my car and it worked great :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

lets see some pics of the leafing


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 7 2004, 08:33 AM
> *
> [snapback]2114414[/snapback]​*



nice leaf


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

I second that :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks, i need to take some more pics of the stripes i have never gotten around to it.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

CLEAR THE GOLD LEAF ASAP..CAUSE IT WILL TARNISH(hope thats the way you spell it)EVEN IF YOU CAN SPRAY IT HAVE THE LEAFER/PINSTRIPPER APPLY IT WITH A BRUSH TILL YOU CAN COMPLETELY CLEAR THE WHOLE PANEL


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

would it be alright to leave the gold leafing and pinstrip exposed for a few hours?

because im getting my car painted here in indiana and getting it pinstripped and gold leafed in ohio

just wondering if it would be alright during a 2 1/2hr. trip on a trailor


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

IT BE FINE FOR 2 1/2 HOURS...EVEN A COUPLE OF DAYS JUST DON'T HAVE TO MANY PEOPLE TOUCH IT...


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 9 2004, 03:20 PM
> *
> 
> just wondering if it would be alright during a 2 1/2hr. trip on a trailor
> [snapback]2119899[/snapback]​*


I hope you will be carefully covering it...cuz wind, rocks, and bugs can be a bitch :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC_@Aug 9 2004, 09:00 PM
> *I hope you will be carefully covering it...cuz wind, rocks, and bugs can be a bitch :0
> [snapback]2120646[/snapback]​*


yea i would have him go ahead and brush a coat on there. Then you wont have anything to worry about and you can just scuff it up when you are ready to spray the clear.


----------

